# Ransom/Fairy Tale Invitations



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

First Card reads:

Once uPoN a TimE…

…in a small gingerbread home,
nymphs and faires once did roam.
Princesses sang and birds chirped sweetly. Everything in its place set gently and neatly.

Then one sunny and beautiful day,
something sinister and evil lurched over that way.
A darkness and strife has filled the small house, now nothing escapes, not even a mouse.

It strangles the good making it warped and perverted.
The once kind and gentle beings have now been converted.

I currently hold a hostage that you should know well, 
Her name is Mother Goose and she’s just entered Hell.

Enclosed are my demands, so you’d better know the facts, 
If you end up not showing, the Goose gets the axe.

So enough of the hugs, smiles, and child-like laughter, 
This story is about to end unhappily ever after…


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Those are soooo cool DeadTed!!


----------



## Charmed28 (Oct 7, 2006)

Love the feather!!! Nice job!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Very nice! And what can people expect when they arrive? and which character will you be?

MsM


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

The house will be 'sectioned' off into different fairy tales. The outside has a cemetery, but that's a staple for Halloween. The side of the house (with the door we use and where guests will enter) will look like a gingerbread house -- 5ft tall lolli pops, gumdrop cornerstones, frosting windows, and possible a broken humpty dumpty on the fence a few feet away.

Uhh... I'll just give you the link to my other thread so I don't retype everything.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=63453

My wife and I are going to be Raggedy Ann and Andy (I'm Andy). But the costumes are going to be torn, worn, and rough looking. Here's is slightly different than mine, but I've got blue pants ripped at the shins, red/white stripped socks, black boots, rugged suspenders attached with oversize buttons, a red/white plaid shirt ripped at the forearm. Long white socks over both hands and arms, but with ripped holes for my fingers to go through. Black bow tie, beanie hat that reads "Andy" with red yarn sewn to it for hair. Face will be painted white, dark eyes, and stitching around the eyes, mouth, neck , and ears. Blood from the stitching. The wrists will also have stitching around soaked in blood.

I'm still trying to figure out if there's a way to 'glue' stitching to my face instead of painting on. The FX rubber stuff is too expensive and too little amount, so I was thinking of taking black yarn and just adhearing it to myself. 

Some props in my house include:
Hansel & Gretel room -- 5x3ft recipe on the wall on how to cook children, hanging cage (made this year) to house a small child, witches jars (also this years project), couldron in the fireplace, creepy cloth everywhere, furniture covered with white sheets, and tons of candle holders with long candles in them.
Snow white dining room -- skeletal remains of Snow White (with costume) on the dining room table surrounded by the hor derves. 7 portraits on the wall of the dwarfs, miniature 'mining tools' hung on the wall, and two mini 'mine carts' made from styrofoam coolers (painted and hooked together by a chain) for holding frosty beverages.
Rumpelstiltskin breakfast nook and hall -- scene setters covering the entire wall, gothic wall sconces, lots of straw/hay strewn about, skeleton prison shackled in an arched cove
Enchanted forrest TV room -- entire ceiling covered in camo netting (for forrest feel), flicker bulbs, horror movie on the flat screen, giant bugs flying around (hanging on a string)
Little Red Riding Hood Office -- the backside of LRRH facing the bed with wolf 'sleeping
Little Murdermaid bathroom -- dead mermaid face down in a pool of blood in the tub stabbed with trident, fishnets covering the wall, creepy sounds as you try to go potty
That's about it. I'll post pictures in another thread once I'm close to done.

Thanks!!

EDIT: As far as the party itself goes, it's bring your own alcohol - just going to socialize, dance, play games, watch movies, play cards. Nothing spectacular planned (yet). I'll give out awards as well. I never know what to "plan" to do for these things. If weather permits, ping pong outside on the deck.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow, I'm wondering how I missed that thread! But I've read it now.
Sounds like its going to be absolutely fabulous (and alot of work!). Might even be worth the airplane ticket price if I were invited. Can't wait to see the photo's!
Glad to hear you are going as Andy and not Ann  Although reversing roles could also be fun lol
Oh and I'd go with embroidery/needlepoint thread instead of yard.

MsM


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

ohhhhh thats awesome !!!!!!!!!! great job!!!!!!


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

I absolutely love your invitatio ... I wish I was that creative



DeadTed said:


> ... I'm still trying to figure out if there's a way to 'glue' stitching to my face instead of painting on. The FX rubber stuff is too expensive and too little amount, so I was thinking of taking black yarn and just adhearing it to myself.


I find yarn can be a bit itchy ... i got some very thin black string type styff at Michaels Crafts for stitching on a costume. It might work better than yarn, and if I remember correctly, it was pretty cheap.

Such a cool idea for a Halloween party


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Very creative. I can't wait to see pictures of each room!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Looking great! Yeah, those wax stampers are incredible but can be some work, that's for sure. Just light the end like a candle and let it drip over the seal, then stamp it. Your way seems easier though, might give it a shot.  It's hard to prevent the wax from burning, lol.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey, your invites turned out awesome!!! I like the addition of the red wax blood holding the feather, very gross! I've been so busy doing stuff for my own party I haven't looked on here for a few days. 
Can't wait to see your pics and everyone elses, I think my favorite part is after the party so I can look at everyone's pics!!
Well gotta go hang up 40 rubber bats and finish putting black plastic in my garage!


----------

